# New Shotgun Purchase Help



## dvlerin41 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking to buy a new shotgun, I have to down to about 4 of what seem to be the most popular and top of the line guns. Really I just was a reliable 3.5" shotgun that if it gets wet, or dropped in the mud, etc it still goes bang 3 times. I currently have an 11-87 and it just seems to be acting up and its time for new shotgun anyways. Ill use it for all kinds of birds and clays. If you own one and have good/bad reviews on it that'd be great.

Thanks


----------



## S.Tanner (Jan 4, 2013)

I would go with the SBEII. I had a Super Black Eagle and sold it to buy an M2 with a shorter barrel and never shot 3 1/2" shells. Having said that, both Benellis I have owned have operated flawlessly.


----------



## hunter797 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stay farrrr away from a Vinci!!!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 4, 2013)

I voted for the Maxus simply because I have one and love it. I have never shot a Vinci or SBEII but have heard nothing but good things, especially about the SBEII. Don't think you could go wrong with either. Go shoulder both and see what fits you best.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 4, 2013)

I voted Beretta but have been shooting a super vinci that a buddy let me borrow and I love it.  May be the next gun I buy, but I still like the Beretta a atd bit better.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Jan 5, 2013)

Where is the "Other" option? I have owned all of the expensive "top of the line" shotguns you listed throughout my years of duck hunting and I sold them and came back to a Remington 11-87. If you keep it clean and maintained it will work flawlessly.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jan 5, 2013)

I vote option W. That is the SX3. I have not had mine long, but im sure I could drop it in the mud and it would still go bang all 5 times. I mean.... haha 

Of what you listed, I voted a400.


----------



## bosullivan (Jan 5, 2013)

Me and my Berretta A400 fell through some ice out west a couple weeks ago and it went 90% underwater. About 10 minutes later it smacked two birds with no problems. Shot like a champ the rest of the day. I'm sold.


----------



## dvlerin41 (Jan 5, 2013)

Johnny Reb said:


> Where is the "Other" option? I have owned all of the expensive "top of the line" shotguns you listed throughout my years of duck hunting and I sold them and came back to a Remington 11-87. If you keep it clean and maintained it will work flawlessly.



So basically your saying you know exaclty how my guns are maintained and all guns that malfunction are the owners fault due to failure to maintain and clean?  hmmmmm don't sound right to me.... my gun was cleaned and oiled prior to even going duck hunting and it still gave me issues with FTEs with dove and clay pigeons. 

Thanks for all the votes and help guys, I should of added a "other" voting tab. Thanks for all the helpful input. I have a really good idea of what I am gonna get. Will post pictures when I get in the next week or so.


----------



## king george (Jan 5, 2013)

Just bought an SBE2 about 3hrs ago.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 5, 2013)

Those are all top of the line guns...once you get up into that price range (or any comparison between similar shotguns), it really comes down to Ford vs. Chevy, and everyone is going to suggest the shotgun that they own or like the most. Give it a few minutes and someone will chime in and tell you about their 870 and how they've used it as a boat paddle, an anchor and a trench shovel and it's never jammed or misfired once...

You've settled on a price range, now go hold each one of those shotguns and see which one feels best to you. Better yet, find out if any of your buddies already have them and shoot as many of those guns as you can. I have a Beretta A400 Xtreme and love it...I shouldered all of the above mentioned guns, and the Beretta fit me the best.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 5, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> Those are all top of the line guns...once you get up into that price range (or any comparison between similar shotguns), it really comes down to Ford vs. Chevy, and everyone is going to suggest the shotgun that they own or like the most. Give it a few minutes and someone will chime in and tell you about their 870 and how they've used it as a boat paddle, an anchor and a trench shovel and it's never jammed or misfired once...
> 
> You've settled on a price range, now go hold each one of those shotguns and see which one feels best to you. Better yet, find out if any of your buddies already have them and shoot as many of those guns as you can. I have a Beretta A400 Xtreme and love it...I shouldered all of the above mentioned guns, and the Beretta fit me the best.



What's wrong with an 870?


----------



## dvlerin41 (Jan 5, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> Those are all top of the line guns...once you get up into that price range (or any comparison between similar shotguns), it really comes down to Ford vs. Chevy, and everyone is going to suggest the shotgun that they own or like the most. Give it a few minutes and someone will chime in and tell you about their 870 and how they've used it as a boat paddle, an anchor and a trench shovel and it's never jammed or misfired once...
> 
> You've settled on a price range, now go hold each one of those shotguns and see which one feels best to you. Better yet, find out if any of your buddies already have them and shoot as many of those guns as you can. I have a Beretta A400 Xtreme and love it...I shouldered all of the above mentioned guns, and the Beretta fit me the best.



Yeah I seen a A400 Xtreme an got to shoulder it and it was nice, really nice. Very smooth an felt pretty light to me, I was surprised when I read 7lb 11oz. I was really leaning towards it. How has yours performed so far? Overall really nice gun, but I have no friends that have one. 



king george said:


> Just bought an SBE2 about 3hrs ago.



Where from? an how much if you don't mind me asking.

I heard from a buddy to ride down to barrows guns for benelli and berrettas. Im gonna try and get down there an get the feel on a SBE2 and A400 Side by Side. Nobody has the SBE2 near me right now.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 5, 2013)

Benelli, Benelli, or Benelli...no matter which way you go you can't go wrong!!  If you buy the SBE II keep it clean with Break Free CLP and you will NEVER have a problem.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Jan 5, 2013)

dvlerin41 said:


> So basically your saying you know exaclty how my guns are maintained and all guns that malfunction are the owners fault due to failure to maintain and clean?  hmmmmm don't sound right to me.... my gun was cleaned and oiled prior to even going duck hunting and it still gave me issues with FTEs with dove and clay pigeons.



No. Actually not saying that at all... 

How much you want for your "unreliable" 11-87? I would love to take it off your hands and add it to my collection.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jan 6, 2013)

Buy a Benelli!!!!And when u do congrats on a 1200$ single shot!


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 6, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Buy a Benelli!!!!And when u do congrats on a 1200$ single shot!



Really, I have seen far more Brownings, 11-87s, and Stoegers malfunction in the duck blind than Benellis. I have been shooting my SBE for about 10 years without any issues. It's seen close to 10,000 rounds and been put through some rough conditions. So say what you want, I'm sold on Benelli.


----------



## fishhook100 (Jan 6, 2013)

Can not go wrong with Benelli! Love mine!


----------



## Luckybuck (Jan 6, 2013)

What about the new Remington Versamax.


----------



## odielite (Jan 6, 2013)

Winchester sx3. Not a Winchester fan but couple of buddies have them and they shoot skeet up to 3.5 duck loads no issues and don't work ur shoulder to death and don't cost 1500.  Still feels like a mans gun unlike the Vinci and is sapposedly the worlds fastest shotgun


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 6, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> What's wrong with an 870?



There's nothing wrong with an 870...it's a good, reliable, no frills shotgun. If I liked shooting a pump, I would probably own one. The point I was trying to make was that the OP needs to go hold all of the shotguns he's considering, and make his decision based off of which one fits him best. Trying to choose a shotgun based off of other guys' opinions only complicates things. Everyone has their own opinion on which gun is the best...and it's usually the one they own.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Jan 6, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> ...The point I was trying to make was that the OP needs to go hold all of the shotguns he's considering, and make his decision based off of which one fits him best. Trying to choose a shotgun based off of other guys' opinions only complicates things. Everyone has their own opinion on which gun is the best...and it's usually the one they own.



Exactly.


----------



## huntchesies (Jan 6, 2013)

beretta all the way, they've been around for years and years.


----------



## king george (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry took so long to reply, bought it at academy little more than barrows price but my brother actually bought it for me for christmas. $1500.00  Thank GOD for brotherly love!!!! shot it this weekend LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark K (Jan 7, 2013)

Love Benelli's!!


----------



## Civiljacket03 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just bought a new SBE and shot it all weekend in Arkansas.  Awesome gun.  Out of 10 guns, 8 were SBE's and not one malfunction.  Barrow has best price by far.


----------



## HuntingFool (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry but I have to say none of the above. I prefer a Mossberg 835. Good solid pump gun that I have never had fail. Don't like the autos. I have seen them fail in really cold weather. I can buy 4 835's for what you will pay. Let the bashing begin.


----------



## duckndog (Jan 7, 2013)

hunter797 said:


> Stay farrrr away from a Vinci!!!



Might I ask why?  I bought a Super Vinci this summer to replace my 14 year old Browning Gold and so far I love it.  Of all the new guns out there, the Super Vinci fit me better and that's the reason I bought it.  Between skeet, dove, and ducks I've probably got 500 rounds through it with no malfunctions.  It was 26 degrees this weekend and she got dunked.  I picked her up, emptied the chamber, poured out the water and reloaded - never missed a beat the rest of the morning.


----------



## jsav (Jan 9, 2013)

i say try the versa max as well it is an awesome gun and a very soft shooting gun.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 9, 2013)

odielite said:


> Winchester sx3. Not a Winchester fan but couple of buddies have them and they shoot skeet up to 3.5 duck loads no issues and don't work ur shoulder to death and don't cost 1500.  Still feels like a mans gun unlike the Vinci and is sapposedly the worlds fastest shotgun



x2 on the win sx3....had one for over a year now and love it. use it for doves, ducks, turkeys and anything else that you can hunt. i paid $975 brand new


----------



## dvlerin41 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the info and help. I went down to barrows this week and they had every duck shotgun I could think of. The older and younger guy behind the counter were real help full and nice about letting me hold and shoulder all of the guns I was interested in. Their prices weren't to bad either. 

After shouldering all of the following including the SX3, I am going with the SBE2 or Super Vinci. Both guns just shoulder and felt much better to me, then any others. Not knocking any of the guns those 2 just felt the best on me.


----------



## duckndog (Jan 9, 2013)

You can't go wrong with either one.  I like the slimmer forearm on the Vinci.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 10, 2013)

dvlerin41 said:


> Looking to buy a new shotgun, I have to down to about 4 of what seem to be the most popular and top of the line guns. Really I just was a reliable 3.5" shotgun that if it gets wet, or dropped in the mud, etc it still goes bang 3 times. I currently have an 11-87 and it just seems to be acting up and its time for new shotgun anyways. Ill use it for all kinds of birds and clays. If you own one and have good/bad reviews on it that'd be great.
> 
> Thanks


Which one fits you the best?


----------



## dvlerin41 (Jan 11, 2013)

Golden BB said:


> Which one fits you the best?



The SBE2 and Super Vinci fit me the best by far. I thought i really liked the A400 until I got to hold the Benellis and the A400 side by side. It changed my mind for sure.


----------

